# Scrapple?



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

Here's a short video on the grapple I just built, nearly all from the scrap metal pile. Scrapple? The tines are made from worn down scraper blades, the cylinder is a top link cylinder I was not using. I only had to buy $5 worth of fittings to get this project working. Doug


https://www.wevideo.com/view/757259300


Here's what I did for hinges, just welded the tines to a short length of pipe that slid over the main pipe mount.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to some action pics. edro:


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

*scrapple*



Thomas said:


> Looking forward to some action pics. edro:



Here's some fotos and a video
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sundug/sets/72157633968487051


----------

